# "I got a bite!" WHOOPS!!!



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

This isn't about me but something I watched today on the Ohio. I travel all day to customer's locations and oftentimes stop somewhere to do my computer work. Schmidt Ramp is one of my favorite spots to stop as I can park in shade and watch the action as I type. There are usually a couple people fishing from the bank while I am there and I like to watch them to see what is going on. 
Today I was sitting about 20 feet from two guys who had about 6 rods out. (Must have had Ky license.)  

Anyway, they were getting hit while I was sitting there and were catching some small fish- nothing of any real excitement. They had a short flurry and then things died off. They both went up the bank a tad and sat on their chairs and lit 'em up. No sooner than they had done that than one of their "big" rods started bumping hard. The one guy jumped up from his chair and actually yelled "I got a bite!" and ran to his rod. He was no more than 5 feet from the rod when it launched from the stick it was propped on and rocketed out into the river like a Tomahawk missile. The guy went in up to his knees to try to get the rod but it was headed downstream in a hurry, leaving a trail of bubbles as it left. The guy stood there in the river for a good minute not saying a word. Then he waded back in and the fury started. Apparently his buddy was supposed to secure the rod somehow and he didn't. I don't know what he was supposed to do but they got heated pretty quickly. After a few moments, they both went silent and stood there looking downstream. One guy pulled up another rod and began to cast to try to snag the line I assume big he didn't do any good in the time I watched. When I left, the two guys were sitting back in their chairs watching the river go by. I can imagine the conversation. LOL

Just a note to liven up the place. If you catch a 10' or so rod with a flourescent green tip and an old POS reel on it, you'll have this guy's rod. LOL

UFM82

Has lost 1 combo to the river gods.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

that happened to my brother, them carp really know how to run with their food.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

yep...had it happen to me when i was a kid at berlin lake!!its the worst feeling ever...lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad they didn't start pounding on each other.



> its the worst feeling ever


The worse feeling is when you do something stupid and it your own fault like I did last month.
I went to wash my pickup after an evening of carp fishing. I have an open bed and I didn't want to soap my pole so I set it in the corner of the wash bay. Well, a week later when I was going out to West Branch I couldn't find the pole anywhere. Took me a day to realize what happened to it... 
I am such a dumb$&$.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Glad they didn't start pounding on each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH......TALKING ABOUT KICKIN YOUR OUR REAR SIDE......NOW THAT HAD TO HURT JUST A BIT


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

the wife and I floated lmr about two weeks ago when it was really running, sure enough wife leans over at exactly the wrong time and in we go, my first instinct is to grab my rod as we're flipping, wife comes up and swims to the bank, then she realizes she doesn't have her st. croix avid/spirex. I went back after the river had calmed down but no luck in finding it, she's still pissed at herself for that one!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't the sissies bother you sitting by yourself? Every time I stop at one of those type places during the day, guys continually walk by smiling and trying to strike up a conversation(It ain't about fishing, either...).

I recently stopped for lunch at Chilo locks and dam park. The freaks were thick on the walking trail along the river, so I went into the little museum. The care taker asked if I walked the trail, there are a lot of informational markers out there. I told her "Lady, either me or one of the fruitloops would end up in the river if I go back down there". She said she would call the sheriff and ask them to start patrolling again.


----------



## Beetle (Jul 9, 2008)

Man does that suck to loose your rod/reel and you just know it was a record fish!LOL I wonder how many times that happens a year?


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

we were on the lake using our new planer board setup and as we were adjusting our position - the planer line came and pulled the rod/combo/lure out of the holder and we trolled right on past as it sunk in 68 feet of water. 

Uggh. That is still a fresh wound.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bait clickers.I haven't lost a rod since I was a kid.You have to be prepred for that kind of stuff


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Saw it happen at a pay lake one summer afternoon when I was a kid. Rod went dragging down the bank with guy chasing after it. Guy lost the race and rod/reel went by-by. Learned some new words that afternoon


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Lost an Ugly Stick unltra-light combo to the cats at Spencer. Right after I asked my buddy, (We were crappie fishing with one rod, catfishing with the other) "Maybe I should open the bail in case a big cat takes that minnow," Turned around just in time to see it lift off the floor and shoot right off the bow. I was bummed out at the time, but laughing my butt off about it later.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Me lunkerhuntin and LMJ were fishing for stripers on Lake Cumberland a few years ago. We were having trouble finding bait, but we were able to catch one big Gizzard shad and some smaller threadfins. The Gizzard was probably 10 inches and perfect size for big stripers. We found us a spot on the bank and baited up. Everyone esle was using small threadfins but I got to use the big Gizzard. I casted out and set my rod down. There were a limited number of rod holders, so I just laid the rod down on the back of the boat. The handle on my reel turned and engaged and I didn't know it. When I got up to get another bait for my other rod, lunkerhuntin says "Scott there it goes". I was about 5 ft from the rod and I just gave up knowing I could't get there in time. Lunkerhuntin was standing with a jar of peanuts in his hand. As soon as he realized I wasn't moving, he took off and dove over the back of the boat. Of course we fish in november and december so this water was chilly to say the least. I went to the back of the boat just in time to see him coming up with my striper rod in one hand and the jar of peanuts in the other. I couldn't beleive it. The only thing I didn't get was the monster striper. I dont even think he spilled the nuts. LMJ got a fire started on the bank and dried him out.


----------

